# Topics > Agriculture >  AGRowBot, autonomous ground row-crop robot, Emerging Technology Ventures Inc., Alamogordo, New Mexico, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Emerging Technology Ventures Inc.

"AGRowBot: the Autonomous Ground Row-Crop Robot" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

AGRowBot: the autonomous ground row-crop robot

Published on Jul 9, 2017




> Official Kickstarter video for the AGRowBot, the latest unmanned ground system from Emerging Technology Ventures Inc. out of Alamogordo, New Mexico.

----------


## Airicist

Article "AGRowBot Autonomous Robot Keep And Eye On Your Crops" 

by Julian Horsey
July 17, 2017

----------

